# Cool new case with built-in light



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10388629-1.html












> We've seen a few Kindle cases that offer built-in lights so you can read in dimly lit environments, but Case-mate's Enlighten is unusual in that it features a lighted acrylic panel that sits on top of your Kindle instead of an LED light with a flexible neck.
> 
> Due out in December, Case-mate's billing the $79.99 Enlighten as "the first case on the market equipped with a LED-powered light for nighttime reading as well as an interior side pocket for storage."
> 
> ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very manly.  I'd be interested in a review;how well that light
really works, or is there a glare.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a nice case.  Wonder if it comes in any other color/style?


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool.  It has the eerie glow factor going on.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind of like a built-in LightWedge.  Which reminds me...I e-mailed the LightWedge folks probably over a year ago asking if they ever planned to come out with a model for e-readers (I'm sure I specifically said Kindle!).  They said they were hoping to have one soon.  Apparently that didn't work out....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What I'd like is the screen-covering light part but without the case.  I guess it would have to have a little battery compartment at the side or on the top edge of the Kindle.

That way you could keep your regular case, and just add the light when needed.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with you Susan... although depending on how the light and screen are integrated into the case, you may be able to remove the important parts yourself and find a way to mod it into your existing case. Guess we'll have to wait and see who the first guinea pig is.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> I agree with you Susan...


  
<peeking out the window to see whether there are pigs flying by>


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been waiting for something like that, but it would have to fold all the way back for me to be interested.  I'll watch out for this one to see if it will fold.

Thanks for the link.

Tracey


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

The way the light goes over the screen is very interesting -- however, they really would need to put it out in more colors than just black (like maybe pink!). 

However, the part I'm curious about is that it seems to cover the left side buttons, and then it shows as a feature "View prior pages using the previous page button" -- so I wonder what they mean?  Is there some sort of button or cut out for the previous page that I just can't see in the picture?  Also, the way it looks, I'm kind of doubting it folds back -- it looks like it might not be possible with the way the light works, but of course I couldn't be sure of that from the pictures.  Oh and one more thing -- it says hinges, but I don't see anything securing the Kindle on the right side -- I wonder if there's some sort of Velcro or something we can't see, or if it flops on the hinges like the Amazon cover?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

pretty neat


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got the Amazon cover with Mighty Bright light, and I really like the ability to fold the front cover back and clip the light on the two covers, holding it open.  Looks like this cover is too stiff to do that.  And the price is about 2X higher.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the concept, and it's definitely attractive. I *hate* the Lightwedge though, and I'm betting I'd hate this one too. The light was never ever even across the page with the Lightwedge, and I doubt it would be any better with this, especially since the article basically says the same thing.

The other thing is, every time I think about how great it would be to have a cover with a built in light, I get back to the same issue: weight. Well over half the time, I don't need supplemental lighting to read by, so it would add bulk and additional ounces to a device that was designed to be thin & light.

I keep thinking with LED technology, someone will find a GOOD way around both these problems....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> However, the part I'm curious about is that it seems to cover the left side buttons, and then it shows as a feature "View prior pages using the previous page button" -- so I wonder what they mean? Is there some sort of button or cut out for the previous page that I just can't see in the picture?


Yes there is a prev page button, look at the first picture just left of the words JOHN STEINBECK. Looks like they added a small mechanical button that just pushes through the light mechanism and makes contact with the Kindle's PREV PAGE button.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 13, 2009)

This looks like the one available for the Sony Reader. I have that one and it works well, not perfect, but well enough to read at night without having to balance the Mighty Bright lights that I used to use with it.

(Note that I do still use the Mighty Brights at night with my Kindles (1 and DX).)


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Jason for providing the magnifying glass I needed to see that!   LOL!


----------

